# bearded dragon has got sick + chin changed colour(dark black)



## [email protected] (Oct 29, 2008)

please help me.... in the space of three hours... my beardred dragon who is a year old his chin has changed colour from light green to black. and he has been sick.... he seems jumpy and keeps opening and shuting his eyes.... can any one advice me ....... please help


----------



## si_griggs (Apr 28, 2009)

check temps and he could have eaten to much just keep an eye on him beared goes black when angry or stressed


----------



## ozyshane (Dec 17, 2008)

as above, what temps do you have, and what has he been eating?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 29, 2008)

temps have always been the same and i have had him for a year...... 
he looks very strange he is keeping his head high in the air...... he got sick..... i gonna need a vet....... do you know of any good reptile vets....... thanks for answering........


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 29, 2008)

temps have always been the same........ i think he is really ill......... got to find a vet in my area that deals with reptiles.......... poor larry......... also poor me i bet this is gonna cost some money........ thanks for answering........


----------



## si_griggs (Apr 28, 2009)

calm down what is its temps its most probably eaten to much what did it have to eat before this happened


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 29, 2008)

he is really not well........ in a few hours he has really got darker......... his chin is all black and tail.......... he also has black marks on body that were not there....... will need a vet now......... do you know of any.......... i in the london area........ very worried,,, thanks for help..........


----------



## andy123 (Oct 23, 2008)

step 1- get the thermostat and put it on almost full, dont feed it at all

step 2- he is most likely black to get warmth they go dark to attract the suns rays and the being sick is because he cannot digest food if he isnt warm enoug

step 3- if no colour change (wont happen straight away give about 1 hour)then see about vetenery care but turn the temperture up 

:whistling2:: victory:


----------



## katelikesfun (Sep 19, 2007)

when you say sick, what did it look like, was there blood in it??

my beardie coughed up lots of blood (practically all he had) on good friday this year. He looked really ill as you are describing. xray was done and looked like fluid on lungs but vet said there was nothing they could do. As it turns out after keeping a very close eye on him, not feeding him for a few days, slowly getting the food back into him he is now fine!!!!!

however it may be nothing really serious, as mentioned turn temps up if you can, maybe an extra bulb if poss. is he on his own? if not try and isolate him to keep stress down. Are his eyes always open or shutting a lot. WHat colour is his tongue?????

hope he is ok, I remember how I felt when mine was sick! its really upsetting. I'll check yopur response to this in the morning


----------



## Breadrun (Mar 1, 2007)

Hi,

Beardies go black due to stress, this could be caused for a number of reasons like shedding, temps, constipation or its just having an off day

The sick would probably suggest getting it to a vet just to be on the safe side but have you tried bathing it? if it is constipated the warm bath will help digest and also it will get the dragons temp up and if it is dark it should get brighter once in the warm bath, obviously if it doesnt then this could also be a sign that you must see a vet

as for the black marks it could even be a bad shed, when was the last time it shed? my beardie went through a bad shed recently and she did this during the 3 weeks she was having it, she had her good days but then she had her bad days and it was only until she had finished shedding which was when she was back to normal,

as i said there could be numerous reasons so you should illiminate any potential reasons and work from there, then you will get a better understanding of what is going on,

good luck


----------



## owenlang (Jan 25, 2011)

hello i am an expert on bearded dragons and other lizards. The causes are, youve changed its tank and its not used to it yet , its stressed over temp, it hasnt eaten for a few days (being sick), it has eaten to mutch and its stressed for a day.

the best things to do are change its diet, change its temp to lower or a higher (depends) , take to vet or experts.

also it could be because the tank is a bit small and the lamp is burning him wicth could result in changing his cage or he might die .

your welcome,
 owenlang.


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

owenlang said:


> hello i am an expert on bearded dragons and other lizards. The causes are, youve changed its tank and its not used to it yet , its stressed over temp, it hasnt eaten for a few days (being sick), it has eaten to mutch and its stressed for a day.
> 
> the best things to do are change its diet, change its temp to lower or a higher (depends) , take to vet or experts.
> 
> ...


Troll...
Focus on the lesson you're in and actually listen to your teacher.


----------



## 12843 (Nov 16, 2007)

Hi Diane, 

Do you use a red 'heat' light at all as a basking point?

Also, are you using UVb? IE a tube, that states the UVb % on it, something like 2.0, 5.0 or 10.0 %


----------

